# R-15 hidden 2nd guide ????



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

If you are viewing the "Guide", move the highlight all the way to the LEFT to the CHANNEL NUMBER and press INFO.

This bring up a second guide with listings by CHANNEL instead of by time like the normal guide. It really nice as it shows just the shows for that one channel. You can quickly scroll through shows on just that one channel.




Rich


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have an R15 but this sounds very much like the Tivo guide, which is something I would definitely want. Can someone confirm? I recall rumours that DTV couldn't do a guide that way due to Tivo patents.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Bob, rkkeller is correct in his information.  A nice little feature  ....which is listed in the "Owner's Manual" on pg. 25 for those who currently have an R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey .... nice find...

Similer to the "List" mode, but it only shows one channel at a time, and you have to go in and out to change the channel... but certainly another valid way to search for programms.

Good find.

Edit: Okay... Even *I* missed this tiny one sentence listing in the manual...


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice feature, however the program descriptions in this mode are shortened considerably. One of the improvements I'd like to see is the full descriptions in this mode.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

Who reads the manual, thats no fun. I still havent cracked mine open but I guess I should now. <GG> Its been sitting on the end table since I got it. Wonder what else is there I dont know about.

I just go to a screen and press every button on the remote to see if anything happens.

Rich


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Excellent find. I recommend you add it to Earl's thread of "List your "likes" of the R15...; Part of the R15 FAQ Rebuild".

-Robert


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rich... I can say I did read the remote (both in it's online draft form, and then the paper version), and I still missed that in the manual.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

That is a good find ! I glanced through the manual but thought it was just very general so I skimmed right over it. Might need to take a deep breath and RTFM a little more throughly.


Bobman


----------

